# Buying a new S2 Frame Size Advice



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't desperately need a new bike - my most recent purchase was an '08 RS size 54. However I can't shake the urge to get a new S2 for those short and fast kind of rides, as opposed to all day over rough roads and mountains for which I'm thinking the RS is more suited.

I test rode S2's in sizes 54 and 56 (both 2010 models). They both feel equally good. My LBS says I could be fit on either, with minor tweaks in stem length and angle to compensate for the shorter headtube of the 54. 

Any advice on which size to choose? Would you generally size up or down in a case like this?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

What is your saddle height?? What length stem did you require with each size?
Regardless, the 56, in theory, would probably feel a little bit slower handling compared to the 54..
But, for example, if they are 'making' a 56 work for you by putting a 90mm stem on it, well......


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Never actually got to an in-depth fitting between the two sizes, I did a test ride using the stock components on the bikes, probably 100 for the stems and I didn't notice anything unusual with exposed seatpost. Anyway, interesting comment you made that coincides with what the owner of the LBS told me - he sized down this year from a 56 to 54 S2 for increased handling responsiveness. I'm leaning toward the 54.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

jkk said:


> Never actually got to an in-depth fitting between the two sizes, I did a test ride using the stock components on the bikes, probably 100 for the stems and I didn't notice anything unusual with exposed seatpost. Anyway, interesting comment you made that coincides with what the owner of the LBS told me - he sized down this year from a 56 to 54 S2 for increased handling responsiveness. I'm leaning toward the 54.



The sizes are quite a bit different in terms of top tube and head tube length. One really should fit you better than the other, and they would definitely require different length stems to fit the same.
The 56cm is going to have a similar head tube height as your 54 RS, but a much longer top tube. Thus you'll need a short stem, probably have the saddle pushed forward to properly get you over the BB, etc.
I'm guessing the 54cm will fit you better length-wise, but the head tube will be 2cm shorter than your RS, so you'll need to decide whether or not you'll need too many spacers under the stem. If your current RS setup already has a lot of spacers under the stem, then you might have trouble getting the height you need on the 54 S2...

I'm somewhat in the same boat. The RS, or even the 2011 R3 which now has a higher head tube / stack, would fit me well in a 54. I like the S2/S3, but need to figure out if I mind having the 14cm head tube...
Cheers


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for your insights. Yes, I think the headset height is the critical difference in my case. I think I would need to flip the stem (to +6) and suffer the loss in aesthetics in order to run with the S2 in 54.


----------

